# Columbia Bike Value



## savy (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are some photos of my bike.  I was wondering if anyone knows what it might be worth.  Thanks!


----------



## Langsmer (Nov 1, 2007)

Hot damn! I just bought that exact same bike! Mine is badged as a Ludwig though, and started life as a rental bike (big # on front fender, and an orange skirt on the rear fender. I payed $200 and it is in slightly rougher condition, wrong forks, and it has he wrong color chaingaurd.


----------



## savy (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine was my bike bought used for 15.00 in about 1965.   Mine says Racycle on the front post emblem.


----------



## sbbamafan (Nov 11, 2007)

My dad passed away about 3 weeks ago and I ended up with this identical bike.  It is so lucky that I found these pics.  Can anybody give me more info on what the bike is, when, where it was made, etc.  I'd really like to know.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## savy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Columbia Bike*

I believe my bike was built in 1953.  Does your bike have the Racycle emblem in the front?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 26, 2007)

*Mine is a 52*

I have a very similar bike, It is a 1952 Columbia 3 Star Deluxe. It features a Viking headbadge. Nearly the same color as the pics up top. I found mine in a Used Bicycle consignment shop in La Jollla. When I bought it, it had a derailer, leather racing seat, 26 in Road tires, and quick release rims. Check out mine at www.myspace.com/juniorlove.


----------

